
Khalid El-Masri - not_paul_graham
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khalid_El-Masri
======
joesmo
The conduct of the US government never ceases to reach new lows while the
courts demonstrate that they can spread even more atrocities through their
decisions. At this point, state secrets is obviously an excuse and a pretty
poor one at that, but one that works because the people have absolutely no
defense against it.

~~~
sentenza
As a German, I would like to point out that the German government also behaved
abysmally in these cases, both with Al-Masri and also with Murat Kurnaz[1].

The latter case has shown us that Frank Walter Steinmeier is a wolf in a
sheeps coat. Despicable.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murat_Kurnaz](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murat_Kurnaz)

------
rayiner
This is an unfortunate story, but demonstrates two basic principles of law:

1) American federal courts are domestic institutions and will avoid exercising
jurisdiction in a way that causes them to sit in judgment of the government's
military and security activities abroad. The forum for contesting the
government's actions abroad are the political ones, not the courthouse.

2) The idea of "human rights" and a Court of Human Rights that cannot be back
its judgments up with enforcement is a farce.

